# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  A few pictures to pass the time

## Breda

My computer has been doing some strange things I think due to a lack of memory so I thought I would try and spend a little time each day deleting and tidying up and I thought it would be novel to dump a few pictures here counting down toward opening day. This first bunch I have already posted elsewhere judging by the folder they are in. I will endevour to put a new photo up every day that I am at my computer.










There is live geese that stayed in the decoys. I drove around by the blind, grabbed my shotty loaded it and shot a couple!





















Max looks like he has no faith in my boating skills. Dunno why?








You guys have no idea who I am do you :Wink:

----------


## Dougie

Last one is classic!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Fantastic photography

----------


## Toby

Nice pics

----------


## Dundee

Awsome :Thumbsup:

----------


## username

Looks like you have a pair of red bands for every day of the week?

----------


## Breda

> Looks like you have a pair of red bands for every day of the week?


Well if you knew how often me and water disagree you'd understand why! :Grin:  











And possibly my favourite hunt last season.


Thanks for the comments

----------


## gsp follower

thw white swans elly or lake wai tim??
damn you take good pics im green with envy after my efforts :36 1 7:

----------


## Happy

Wicked pics Tim nice  yellow coat get many in that ? Yeah I know you have so many ducks you probably limited in it then took more pics ha ha

----------


## Breda

> thw white swans elly or lake wai tim??
> damn you take good pics im green with envy after my efforts


The White Swan are at Elley. I haven't seen them at Lake Wairarapa yet. There is a good number floating between Henley Lake and the Masterton Settling ponds however. A grand bird.

Thank you in relation comments on the pictures. I am an average photographer that appears better in the digital era, i.e I just push the button alot. There is heaps of duds which I should delete( I then wouldn't be in this position). Selfishly there are a few pictures I retain for myself or articles. I do put myself in a position to take lots of photo's. I think many will appreciate pictures taken in a hunting situation as opposed to down at the park. Rather than envy look on these pictures with imagination of what your season might produce

----------


## Breda

> Wicked pics Tim nice  yellow coat get many in that ? Yeah I know you have so many ducks you probably limited in it then took more pics ha ha


Um no it was a bit of a piss take of shooting cunning crop (or any) fed ducks as gear related success. I couldn't have done it with out my new soft shooting ultra camoed whizz bangger that fires %77.146 percent of ultra killum ect ect ect- speaking of which have you seen my new decoys

Fully Feathered Immitation- (or FFI) gives unreal results in those bluebird days when you probably should be mowing lawns


An FFI Flappy- Superb realism yet totally sporting. 


Different angle


We tried a few postures- This one didn't suck them in with un natural ease so we canned it




The Single FFI Flappy proved so successful we thought with a double we might smash em up even better. Note the ultra invisible mounting rods


And just for you guys struggling on Parries I thought the FFI Flappy Parry Puller was a must. (I have some unbelievable shots of this device in the field in other folders sorry) Note that an aquantance shot at this Flappy, which at half a years wages I wasn't that happy about


And a goose model



Then the epitomy of sporting technology the FFI Gaggle, if you do not have this device you are NOT a goose hunter! Quite hard to set up on windy days. But don't it look good!


Righto there is still a few in this folder I could (re)use but I am home alone with the boy and some of his mates so I'm cooking. Timer was set to go off at 6pm in my second kitchen I like to call Pizza Hut.

----------


## Breda



----------


## jakewire

Very Cool, cheers Tim

----------


## gsp follower

> The White Swan are at Elley. I haven't seen them at Lake Wairarapa yet. There is a good number floating between Henley Lake and the Masterton Settling ponds however. A grand bird.
> 
> Thank you in relation comments on the pictures. I am an average photographer that appears better in the digital era, i.e I just push the button alot. There is heaps of duds which I should delete( I then wouldn't be in this position). Selfishly there are a few pictures I retain for myself or articles. I do put myself in a position to take lots of photo's. I think many will appreciate pictures taken in a hunting situation as opposed to down at the park. Rather than envy look on these pictures with imagination of what your season might produce


i am tim the closer we get the more the anticipatiobns rising and the panic that my little honey holes gonna get discovered.
but sa la vie the lake will fill if it dont the the ducks will be found somewhere  :Grin:

----------


## Breda

Well the weather turned a bit average- a day for the dogs.

----------


## Dundee

Tim the pic with the red bands yellow coat under oak trees,whats in the bag............bread? :Grin:

----------


## Breda

> Tim the pic with the red bands yellow coat under oak trees,whats in the bag............bread?


Yeah it's bread. Works great!!

Just a few random ducky looking spots from a few years back......

----------


## Snuffit

Is that last one the town's municipal pond Tim?

----------


## Scouser

Great pics mate, some wonderful memories i bet.....thanks for sharing

----------


## Breda

> Is that last one the town's municipal pond Tim?


That picture was taken from a road side in Marlborough while scouting potential hunting. This is a shot to the right of the geese



While we are in Marlborough I thought I should post this picture. This duck used to be seen by his mum and dad as an egg. They couldn't have know that he would grow up to be quite a famous duck- not quite of "Donald" or "Daffy" status, but certainly loftier than your average poo pond paddler. He will make an appearance in a book one day for this was my first SI duck. In fact first SI kill of anything, with the exception perhaps of a fly on a fleeting visit through Christchurch Airport.

Meet- Very Famous Duck at Para Wetland. He's been hanging out to meet y'al

----------


## Rushy

He seems a bit lifeless Tim

----------


## Breda

> He seems a bit lifeless Tim



Dont' look at me THE DOG DID IT. I mean look at him. Won't look you in the eye will he? I left the duck tied up sitting on the backdoor, bowl of maze and half a barrel 51. When I came back thats what I found. What am I saying the dog is no "Bully". I should have known better, he looked like a quack addict. Perhaps the thought of impending fame led him to do it?


Ok ok it was me I staged it, but it was self defense honest.  He was flying at me real fast, it was reactionary. I didn't know what else to do and now the dog won't even speak to me..  :Oh Noes:   :TT TT: 

 :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Dont' look at me THE DOG DID IT. I mean look at him. Won't look you in the eye will he? I left the duck tied up sitting on the backdoor, bowl of maze and half a barrel 51. When I came back thats what I found. What am I saying the dog is no "Bully". I should have known better, he looked like a quack addict. Perhaps the thought of impending fame led him to do it?
> 
> 
> Ok ok it was me I staged it, but it was self defense honest.  He was flying at me real fast, it was reactionary. I didn't know what else to do and now the dog won't even speak to me..


Shit mate I am sorry for creating such inner conflict and torment.  If you need therapy then I am sure there are a heap of two bob shrinks on here that will help you come to grips with the issues you have.

----------


## Happy

Or pop down the road get a slab or two of ammo and your whole outlook will improve no amount...
I like these off Ducks Unlimited ...

----------


## Breda

The dude in the first pic has it bad :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

Is that a kid or a midget in that bath? Got really little legs theres no way I could sit in there like that

----------


## Happy

Nah Midgets the short one in this pic.. he he he 

 We got the odd one or three or four or something ..

  .

----------


## username

.

Attachment 8554


Fark thats funny!

----------


## Breda

An Upland day today.

----------


## Toby

Some very nice pictures there

----------


## Snuffit

Outstanding quail photo, how did you get the focus on bird/blurry background?

----------


## Breda

> Outstanding quail photo, how did you get the focus on bird/blurry background?


Aside from pure luck it may be that I was swinging the camera at a similar speed to the bird???

----------


## Snuffit

No skill involved then?  :Grin:

----------


## Breda

> No skill involved then?


That I can gaurantee! Digital camera's.... just push the button and check later. As far as me and art are concerned I'd be lucky if you recognised a human stick figure I drew!!

Great sport even if not a gamebird by statute

----------


## Toby

I love pigeon shooting. but there not that many around here

----------


## Breda

A FIG post- featuring dead stuff

----------


## Rushy

So you eat game birds then Tim?

----------


## Dundee

Who wouldn't Rushy they are delicious :Grin:

----------


## Breda

> So you eat game birds then Tim?


Yes. I have a few game meat lovers that do rather well out of me...... I am an expert vension cook and we eat it regularly. (I should add it took me years to train my family to eat venison, they still turn their noses up at Paua and crayfish- though the wife will eat fish). Ducks I haven't mastered quite so well. This was one attempt that worked quite well..... I hold hope that edibly cooked duck will become a staple food in our house one day.













Vaoi la!

----------


## Dundee

I suppose that oven is in your mai mai?

----------


## Breda

> I suppose that oven is in your mai mai?


Heck no, too busy shooting ducks to worry about running an oven. We get caterers :Grin:

----------


## kotuku

mr allen you are a man of talent,likewise your black friend -max if imnot wrong??

----------


## Breda

> mr allen you are a man of talent,likewise your black friend -max if imnot wrong??


Thankyou for the kind words. Lucky I have a second door I can open to get out of this office!  :Grin:  Max the black lab it is. He has more good moments than bad.......

----------


## kotuku

Do his good moments still include eating pies  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## EeeBees

> Yes. I have a few game meat lovers that do rather well out of me...... I am an expert vension cook and we eat it regularly. (I should add it took me years to train my family to eat venison, they still turn their noses up at Paua and crayfish- though the wife will eat fish). Ducks I haven't mastered quite so well. This was one attempt that worked quite well..... I hold hope that edibly cooked duck will become a staple food in our house one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT IS A *REAL* STOVE...

----------


## veitnamcam

+1 and a good lookin dog.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Who wouldn't Rushy they are delicious


I seem to remember that Dundee although I am not speaking from recent experience.

----------


## Rushy

> Yes. I have a few game meat lovers that do rather well out of me...... I am an expert vension cook and we eat it regularly. (I should add it took me years to train my family to eat venison, they still turn their noses up at Paua and crayfish- though the wife will eat fish). Ducks I haven't mastered quite so well. This was one attempt that worked quite well..... I hold hope that edibly cooked duck will become a staple food in our house one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My word Tim that stove takes me back to my childhood (although ours wasn't that flash).  Clearly you eat in style so tell me do you add just the slightest hint of curry powder to your Paua if you slow cook them in cream (try it once if you don't)?  Just a hint mind.

----------


## Breda

> My word Tim that stove takes me back to my childhood (although ours wasn't that flash).  Clearly you eat in style so tell me do you add just the slightest hint of curry powder to your Paua if you slow cook them in cream (try it once if you don't)?  Just a hint mind.


I am generally a fritter man reserving the paua steaks for the beach side cook up. You are not the first to have mentioned cooking in cream and the hint of curry powder. With your endorsement it is going to have to go on the "must try" list.

Some sea food fans from up north a bit might appreciate these Paua. The one in my hand is over 125 mm, sideways  :Wink:  




Kotuku- Max is still a one man dog but can be coaxed with a pie!  :Thumbsup: 

EeeBee's- the stoves are fantastic. If I ever built a house it would be around a wood stove.

----------


## Rushy

Crays, Kina and Paua.  Have you got a king and queen visiting?

----------


## username

Nice paua what part of the country are you from

----------


## Breda

> Nice paua what part of the country are you from


North Island




> Crays, Kina and Paua.  Have you got a king and queen visiting?


I've tried those Kina's a few times and just can't get my head around them and don't enjoy the taste. It annoys me as my mate is into them at the first opportunity after a dive. It's never hard finding a willing taste tester if a couple make it back to town either I have to say! 

Crays, Paua, and old green bones are all good fodder though!

----------


## Scouser

Tim, your living the dream mate, cant beat eating from mother nature, fresh too!, is your stove a 'Aga', tried cooking on them a few times, i have not 'mastered' it yet!!!!!!!

----------


## Breda

> Tim, your living the dream mate, cant beat eating from mother nature, fresh too!, is your stove a 'Aga', tried cooking on them a few times, i have not 'mastered' it yet!!!!!!!


That one is a Rayburn. If I could offer tips for cooking on woodstoves (I'm not really qualified to give cooking tips) the first would be allow time. They are not as instant as electric or gas ovens. We need to learn how to "drive" them. For mine there is distinct ways to either get the oven ready or get the hot plates cranking- especially as there is a water booster working against me initially. Position in the oven is also huge as to what you are trying to achieve. I am no Ramsey (though I can swear better and with more passion) but I do mean scones and most roasts aren't to shabby using the woodstove.

Interestingly I do alot of cooking of large chunks of meat in a hooded BBQ and with the exception of one healthy fire due to a very fatty leg of Two Tooth have had great success.

----------


## Snuffit

Fire = Flavour!

----------


## Rushy

> Fire = Flavour!


Yes but soot is not good on lamb.

----------


## Snuffit

Actually it is... take a leg of lamb, remove bone, insert garlic, rub with oil, salt pepper and rosemary, put on barbecue baste often and cook to taste. You get burned bits, rare bits.. all delicious.

----------


## Breda

> Actually it is... take a leg of lamb, remove bone, insert garlic, rub with oil, salt pepper and rosemary, put on barbecue baste often and cook to taste. You get burned bits, rare bits.. all delicious.

----------


## Breda

Attributes of a dog

Cute

Honest- This is what I got while you were away

Controlled

Dogged (a very difficult retrieve)

Watchful

Vigilant (Decoy herding)

Hopefull (camp oven pie could have been cooked slightly less)

Agile

Needy

Always on alert for a hunting opportunity

Always hungry. I'm so hungry I could eat a horse.... but a deer will do

----------


## Toby

Awesome pics!

----------


## Rushy

More great photos Tim.

----------


## Dundee

Brilliant Tim :Thumbsup:  :Cool:

----------


## Breda

Cheers Dundee and Rushy. Well halfway through the month now. I'll be into fresh pictures soon but not sure I can sustain this until opening day..... :Oh Noes:  I'm enjoying looking over times past and glad a few others are as well  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Happy

Yaahooo there are still some ducks in the Waikato.. Dont ask where. Within 8kms off home tho !!
Pics not that clear there are actually shitloads of the buggers way out..



 And the 20mm of rain last night plus still going for it will hopefully get that pond filling up .

Will check it out tonight !!

----------


## Rushy

> Yaahooo there are still some ducks in the Waikato.. Dont ask where. Within 8kms off home tho !!
> Pics not that clear there are actually shitloads of the buggers way out..
> 
> Attachment 8788
> 
>  And the 20mm of rain last night plus still going for it will hopefully get that pond filling up .
> 
> Will check it out tonight !!


Woohoo I am happy for you Happy

----------


## Scouser

> Yaahooo there are still some ducks in the Waikato.. Dont ask where. Within 8kms off home tho !!
> Pics not that clear there are actually shitloads of the buggers way out..
> 
> Attachment 8788
> 
>  And the 20mm of rain last night plus still going for it will hopefully get that pond filling up .
> 
> Will check it out tonight !!


Yeharrrrr, hope they do a fly past of my maimai on opening day........Waikato river on Motukakako island, maimai 'the bus stop' all 'pegged out' and ready to go.......

----------


## Happy

> Yeharrrrr, hope they do a fly past of my maimai on opening day........Waikato river on Motukakako island, maimai 'the bus stop' all 'pegged out' and ready to go.......


Hope you get a few same as us. These have my tags fitted so please do not be shooting them ok ?  
Its bloody hard work tagging and releasing all these  ya know ...  :Omg:   :Pissed Off:  

You are however welcome to all of the slippery ones that get away ,,   :Grin:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Breda

> Yaahooo there are still some ducks in the Waikato.. Dont ask where. Within 8kms off home tho !!
> Pics not that clear there are actually shitloads of the buggers way out..
> 
> Attachment 8788
> 
>  And the 20mm of rain last night plus still going for it will hopefully get that pond filling up .
> 
> Will check it out tonight !!


That looks promising!

----------


## Breda

Here's hoping that in 17 more sleeps we will be amongst the ducks like we managed too on these days!

----------


## Rushy

Nice Bag

----------


## gadgetman

I'm certainly enjoying these photos.

----------


## Jrobs

Good stuff tim! 

Other parts of the World Wide Web could use a bit of quality photog too  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Breda

> Good stuff tim! 
> 
> Other parts of the World Wide Web could use a bit of quality photog too


Most of these pics have done that loop Jrobs, so a bit of a reflection before delving into unpublished one's. Hope I can find a few worthy...... :Grin: 

I noticed a few "retrieve" pics that haven't been up here and deserve to be as Max is the star of our show






























This one hasn't been on the internet. It is a very special bird/ trip/ picture to me. During my search I realised just what a terrible web I have weaved with my photo's. 

I must have one with a swan and a pukeko retrieve but I am done looking  :Omg:   :Grin:  I found another folder within a folder of previously used pics that I hadn't sifted through for this thread. I need a system, well a better one!

----------


## username

Tim do you do any shooting with an actual gun. With all these photo it doesnt seem like you would have time.

----------


## Maca49

> Nice paua what part of the country are you from


White rock, tora, nin non bay, cape palliser, ngawea by the look of it?

----------


## Breda

> Tim do you do any shooting with an actual gun. With all these photo it doesnt seem like you would have time.


Occasionally! I enjoy trying to get good pictures though (some posted go back as far as 07). Even with average pictures others can see or share in  some of the things I've been lucky enough to do.

----------


## Munsey

You left the best to last Tim .

----------


## Rushy

I love that last photo of your dog.  I am in awe of the time you must have invested and it must be hugely rewarding for you to see an animal that you have trained perform so well.

----------


## Breda

> I love that last photo of your dog.  I am in awe of the time you must have invested and it must be hugely rewarding for you to see an animal that you have trained perform so well.


Max is a gem for sure Rushy. There are a few rough edges as I am no professional trainer. He is a natural hunter that I have tried to place controls on and I have also tried to teach him some etiquite. He is definetly an extention of my capabilities. My previous dog (Jack) got run over three weeks before the season and I soon worked out how many places I rely on a good dog to hunt.





> You left the best to last Tim .


I won't disagree. I was wrapped to catch up with that sucker. Great fun.

----------


## Duxbac

Great photo's and memories, something that no man can take away from you. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Breda

> *I must have one with a swan* and a pukeko retrieve but I am done looking   I found another folder within a folder of previously used pics that I hadn't sifted through for this thread. I need a system, well a better one!


Found one!



These are a few "ing" pictures
Watching



Waiting



Fixing



Fetching



Wading



Shooting



Tidying



Counting

----------


## Rushy

Smash ing and Stunn ing, Tim

----------


## Kumoe

Awesome photos  :Have A Nice Day:  I need to look at shotguns soon - not enough time to save up for this season.  :Have A Nice Day: 

Few techy things (if needed)
To clear space on your computer - use CCleaner -CCleaner - PC Optimization and Cleaning - Free Download
And an easy way to see what photos you have on your computer, and upload them - Picasa - Picasa

If ya need help with them, PM me  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## K95

Great pics Tim, grab yourself a hard drive from Dicksmith $90 odd for 500GB of memory that you can take with you to show friends etc.

----------


## Breda

> Awesome photos  I need to look at shotguns soon - not enough time to save up for this season. 
> 
> Few techy things (if needed)
> To clear space on your computer - use CCleaner -CCleaner - PC Optimization and Cleaning - Free Download
> And an easy way to see what photos you have on your computer, and upload them - Picasa - Picasa
> 
> If ya need help with them, PM me


Thanks Kumoe.  I have Picasa, but haven't really used it much. I tend to download and edit on a quite large Fuji programme I have because I know how to "forum" scale pictures on that. It is clunky and old school I suspect. I also have a reasonable Canon editing programme I don't use. I am in  a bit of a state with my pic editing/ storing  :XD: 




> Great pics Tim, grab yourself a hard drive from Dicksmith $90 odd for 500GB of memory that you can take with you to show friends etc.


Cheers Tahr-Bound. I have an external hard drive and suspect it has half a million copies of the half million pictures clogging up my poor lappy :Grin: 

Although most of these pics are ones I wouldn't use anywhere else I enjoy going over them and it would seem others quite enjoy a reminice with me. I have to harden up and delete folders and delete completely useless photo's at the time they are downloaded.

----------


## EeeBees

> That one is a Rayburn. If I could offer tips for cooking on woodstoves (I'm not really qualified to give cooking tips) the first would be allow time. They are not as instant as electric or gas ovens. We need to learn how to "drive" them. For mine there is distinct ways to either get the oven ready or get the hot plates cranking- especially as there is a water booster working against me initially. Position in the oven is also huge as to what you are trying to achieve. I am no Ramsey (though I can swear better and with more passion) but I do mean scones and most roasts aren't to shabby using the woodstove.
> 
> Interestingly I do alot of cooking of large chunks of meat in a hooded BBQ and with the exception of one healthy fire due to a very fatty leg of Two Tooth have had great success.


My parents have a Rayburn...what I love about these stoves is that the kitchen becomes the centre of the house because of the wonderful stove...in the cold months the house is always warm...

----------


## Happy

Found a few 2010 + 2011 pics off Trailcam at my home pond. Not a heap of action but gets better every year








 The ducks did not seem to mind the camera.
The plant in front was a a pain had 250 images of it..

----------


## Breda

I may have put this up in here last year? You will have seen a few of the pictures earlier in this thread. It made me smile and think Saturday morning isn't rolling around quickly enough.

The Duck Hunters Journey_0002.wmv - YouTube

----------

